# TT Meet in Norn Iron



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

TT Meet now agreed folks. This will (i think) be the first NI TT meet, so would be good to see the TT's around Belfast & beyond.

Meeting at the Odyssey Pavilion and then round to get some photos at the H&W Cranes if we can. Just noticed a lot of building work going on. There is also the car park round at the docks as well for some good photos. Anyway come along and introduce yourself.

Date: 13th June 2010
Time: 12noon
Venue: Outside Odyssey Pavilion

Odyssey:
http://www.odysseypavilion.com/location/location.html

H&W Cranes:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll be there, I hope


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

SteviedTT said:


> I'll be there, I hope


Nice one SteviedTT


----------



## Blackstone (Apr 26, 2009)

Sounds cool to me. Ill be there !


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

silverbadger said:


> TT Meet now agreed folks. This will (i think) be the first NI TT meet, so would be good to see the TT's around Belfast & beyond.
> 
> Meeting at the Odyssey Pavilion and then round to get some photos at the H&W Cranes if we can. Just noticed a lot of building work going on. There is also the car park round at the docks as well for some good photos. Anyway come along and introduce yourself.
> 
> ...


yes good lad, i'll be down


----------



## Snottie (Mar 9, 2008)

ha, first NI TT meet! there was once a NI TT Christmas Dinner and a good night it was too! Will have to see where I am but would love to meet up. Will have to blow the cobwebs off her and give her a pollish, saw the red qs up for sale a couple of months ago, guess I am the only one left.


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

silverbadger said:


> TT Meet now agreed folks. This will (i think) be the first NI TT meet, so would be good to see the TT's around Belfast & beyond.


Great glad to see a NI meet has been arranged, the forum has been quiet for sometime but this is certainly not the first NI TT meet. I think your have missed a few silverbadger, meets, trackdays, tours, Christmas dinners etc, we have done the lot....and then some.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=159394 (Belfast TT meet Sun 10 Jan 10)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=139869 (Re: Northern Ireland Meet 31st May 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=133106 (NI Karting 15 March 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=130233 (Kirkiston track event - 27 Feb 09)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=122575 (2008 TT Xmas Dinner)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=124469 (Belfast TT meet 26 Oct 08)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=117457 (Galway Tour)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=88487 (Alpine Tour 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=116906 (TT meet15 June 08)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=113755 (N. Ireland TTrip 27 April 08 - Kirkiston)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=109310 (TT meet SUNDAY 9TH MARCH 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=105444 (TT meet sunday 10th feb 08)

http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u98/ ... 1546-1.flv (Love ITT!)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=96613 (Sunday 30th September 07)

I could go on, I have dusted of some great memories there has been a few, (enjoy) and some amazing TT tours..............

Petesy, thanks for the PM will be great to meet up on the 13th, count me in guys.

8)


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Jeez. I have been asleep! Would be great to get this going again then!

I have a problem now. Someone decided to use my car to stop on Monday. Parked it outside bike dock on the ormeau road thinking that someone could keep an eye on it while I went off to the marathon and came back to see the offside rear had been swiped. Should have it fixed by then funds permitting!

I'll been down anyway as long as you promise to stand looking at the good side of my car!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

All the way from Mexico! :lol: I should be there too.
Oh and Thanks for the PM's.


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> All the way from Mexico! :lol: I should be there too.
> Oh and Thanks for the PM's.


Your on holiday mate! Stop thinking about your TTS, so how's the weather in 'Meh he co'? 8)

Sam with these ash clouds, do you think you will make it back for the 13th ? :wink:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> All the way from Mexico! :lol: I should be there too.
> Oh and Thanks for the PM's.


Hola Senor Sam








its a spitting image...


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Hola guys.
Weather here is fantastic! Hopefully Ash won't stop us getting home though, next Tuesday.
Nice pic Pete :lol:


----------



## Blackstone (Apr 26, 2009)

Looking forward to the meet on the 13th of June, I would drive by alot of TT 's in East Belfast and each one I keep wondering if they are on here so if any one sees the Car with the Plates "Googlee" on it, flash the lights !


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Is this meet still going ahead guys?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Yip as far as I know. Is there not another thread kicking about somewhere?


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Churchill says ahhhhhh yyyeesssshhh! Looking forward to meeting up. Amazing how many TT you notice. Saw a nice red qs this morning in glengormley.


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Signing up to the thread to see the pics when they get posted...

I'm hopefully picking mine up from Coventry that weekend, so I'm sorry to be missing this, but look forward to the next one 8)

Carolyn


----------



## Snottie (Mar 9, 2008)

Did the red qs you saw have black rims? if so it is pushing out 350bhp! 0-60 under 4secs and was up for sale at 17.5K about a month ago. Anyone know what it was traded in for?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Snottie said:


> Did the red qs you saw have black rims? if so it is pushing out 350bhp! 0-60 under 4secs and was up for sale at 17.5K about a month ago. Anyone know what it was traded in for?


not too sure but it was LEON aka Gary off here that owned it, met him a few times, really nice car, he poured serious money into it.


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Snottie said:


> Did the red qs you saw have black rims? if so it is pushing out 350bhp! 0-60 under 4secs and was up for sale at 17.5K about a month ago. Anyone know what it was traded in for?


Not sure mate but looked very tidy indeed.


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Guys, would any of you mind if I popped along? Don't think I'm going to be getting the TT until the end of the following week, so I'd keep the MINI well hidden, but it would be good to meet up with you


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't think any of the guys will mind that mate. It'll be my 1st meet and my daughters boyfriend, who's a photographer, is coming with me to take some really good pics.


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Cool - though it's a slippery slope when you start seeing modded cars - that damn wish list just doesn't go away!


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

SteviedTT said:


> I don't think any of the guys will mind that mate. It'll be my 1st meet and my daughters boyfriend, who's a photographer, is coming with me to take some really good pics.


Nice one SteviedTT - Was going to ask if anyone had a camera!


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Outside the crescent arts centre. Blue tt parked in front of me AFZ 8739. Any of youssuns. its like a mini tt meet!


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Looking forward to Sunday Guys! Hopefully the weather will stay :roll:. Booked the car in for machine buff on Saturday


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll be there, along with a (nearly) professional photographer. Hoping to get mine detailed either Fri or Sat before the meet


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

SteviedTT said:


> I'll be there, along with a (nearly) professional photographer. Hoping to get mine detailed either Fri or Sat before the meet


Just read your sig. Need to have gander at a few of your mods SteviedTT


----------



## ttnoir (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll be up for this. NI tt meets are few and far between... TT won't be 100% though, due to theiving scumbags scraping my back bumper [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

How many of us are going to be there then? Can we have a show of hands?

I will be.


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Me [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm hoping to pop down to say hello, but I may have to work on Sunday in order to get next Friday off to go and pick the new toy up... 8)


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

me!


----------



## Snottie (Mar 9, 2008)

Yop!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Snottie said:


> Yop!


Yop?


----------



## BelfasTT (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope to make it ! Seems to be a lot of interest with all the hits on the thread. I met some of the guys at the last meet and I would say to anyone thinking about it to come along. Had a good time, got to see and chat about all the mods, advice, experiences, etc ( Its not all car talk ). Looks like we might get some great photos as well with a big turnout!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I was leaving it late to reply as I have been "landscaping" and decking the back garden, in preperation of family arriving from France next weekend. Anyway it's not finished yet but I have been given permission to come out a play for a while :lol: 
So see everyone @ 12 @ the Odyssey.


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks like the weather's going to be pretty good today 8)

As predicted, I'm in work doing penance for taking next Friday off for handover, so will miss this  Look forward to seeing the pics, guys. Have a good day 8)


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Good to meet everyone
We will make a proper run of it next time
Just a quick pic until the phoTTogapher gets the pic loaded on


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Looking good, it really is a great location 8)


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Cheers guys. Good meeting you all today. Looking forward to the photos!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

yes, good to meet everyone 
sorry to have missed the photos by the cranes

look forward to doing it again...


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Great to meet everyone and the pics will be uploaded as soon as Jason can get them done. If anyone wants copies let me know and Jason can email them to you. Snipersam, that Mk2 of yours is nearly as fast as a Mk1 :lol:


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

SteviedTT said:


> Great to meet everyone and the pics will be uploaded as soon as Jason can get them done. If anyone wants copies let me know and Jason can email them to you. Snipersam, that Mk2 of yours is nearly as fast as a Mk1


Good man. I'll be looking copies.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

SteviedTT said:


> Great to meet everyone and the pics will be uploaded as soon as Jason can get them done. If anyone wants copies let me know and Jason can email them to you. Snipersam, that Mk2 of yours is nearly as fast as a Mk1 :lol:


 :lol: it would cane your ass :lol:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

sniper-sam said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> > Great to meet everyone and the pics will be uploaded as soon as Jason can get them done. If anyone wants copies let me know and Jason can email them to you. Snipersam, that Mk2 of yours is nearly as fast as a Mk1 :lol:
> ...


 Probably would mate, but I'd still look better


----------



## ThePhoTTographer (Jun 13, 2010)

Was nice meeting you all. I will try and get the photos to you guys ASAP.
Currently phoTToshopping a few. lol
Will upload more soon.
Feel free to email: [email protected]

P.S. The image must be at least 0 pixels wide, 0 pixels high and at most 800 pixels wide and 800 pixels high. The submitted image is 2876 pixels wide and 1132 pixels high. [smiley=bigcry.gif] I've cropped its b****cks off already.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

ThePhoTTographer said:


> Was nice meeting you all. I will try and get the photos to you guys ASAP.
> Currently phoTToshopping a few. lol
> Will upload more soon.
> Feel free to email: [email protected]
> ...


Thanks Jason
Thats a great pic alright
if you upload your pics to photobucket.com you can copy the IMG code, paste it into your forum post and... as if by magic...the pics appear..


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Jason, if you make them 640px x 480 px and 72dpi. Or maybe you tried that!


----------



## ThePhoTTographer (Jun 13, 2010)

I will make a photobucket account when I get the chance. In the meantime here's a wee manipulation.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Sexy pic jason, really looking forward to seeing them all


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

ThePhoTTographer said:


> I will make a photobucket account when I get the chance. In the meantime here's a wee manipulation.


Dang good! Now that'll be a desktop pic!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

ThePhoTTographer said:


> I will make a photobucket account when I get the chance. In the meantime here's a wee manipulation.


good work fella
like it!


----------



## ThePhoTTographer (Jun 13, 2010)

http://s806.photobucket.com/albums/yy34 ... ne%202010/
More to come folks.
If anyone is interested in prints or photoshoots let me know.
[email protected]
07812247796
cheers,
Jason


----------

